# My handreared kittens



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Recently we had a Mother cat brought to our sanctuary with a litter of 5 ginger 3 day old kittens. At 17 days old the mother and kittens became ill and we had to take the kittens off mum as she stopped letting them feed and they were rapidly losing weight. These kittens were very poorly and wouldnt feed and were being forcefed by me every 2 hours. Our vet took them home for 2 nights and she rehydrated them then gave them back to me were I continued to forcefeed them. I really thought that I would lose at least 2 of them as they were listless and emaciated but I carried on forcefeeding them until they would suckle on their own They are now nearly 4 weeks old and all feeding well and weaning has begun and although still on antibiotics they are starting to play and acting like kittens should. Their weights now range from 8 ounces to 10 ounces, so still very tiny

Here are some photos of the 3 girls and 2 boys:flrt:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shell....



i want one.
i really really want one.




can i have one please.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MSL said:


> aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: Steve wants to keep them all, but at far as I know the vets and nurses at our practice are adopting the lot
Little Bella, the scrawny single kitten pic is my favourite and I really thought she would die as she was just a skeleton and so weak she could hardly hold her head up.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

They're looking fab Shell, you really have worked wonders with them. I particularly like the second kitty from the right on the second picture down :flrt:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Awwwww bless them:flrt:

Well done for saving them :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> They're looking fab Shell, you really have worked wonders with them. I particularly like the second kitty from the right on the second picture down :flrt:


yups hee hee she is the wonderwoman handrearer :flrt::flrt:

they are looking fantastic shell :flrt::flrt:


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

You have done a fantastic job, well done!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

oh my lord, im in love :flrt: You have done so well hun you shoudl be really proud of yourself!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.:flrt:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Gorgeous babies! well done you!


... er, but haven't you forgotten to add the photo of your new Sphynx baby??!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh my godddddddd


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Turtle Jo said:


> Gorgeous babies! well done you!
> 
> 
> ... er, but haven't you forgotten to add the photo of your new Sphynx baby??!! :whistling2:


Erm no I havent:whistling2:

My new Sphynx boy


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You truly are a star, Shell!! They look great!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw! They are so gorgeous - bless! :flrt:

Pat yourself on the back Shell - you worked wonders with them, especially that little girl!

Goodness knows what'll happen when Cat finds out you've got 4 ginger kitties! :roll:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Aw! They are so gorgeous - bless! :flrt:
> 
> Pat yourself on the back Shell - you worked wonders with them, especially that little girl!
> 
> Goodness knows what'll happen when Cat finds out you've got 4 ginger kitties! :roll:


 
Dont you mean 5:whistling2: and Ive just re-sexed them, 1 boy and 4 girls:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops! :blush: Slip of the finger! :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Arn't they the cutest thing ever! :flrt: You've done fab again Shell


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gorgeous kittens shell, great job. if there is one going spare let me know, will give me an excuse to come see your troop, and will give u an excuse to wear that tshirt you were on about lol

few more weeks when they are big enough you can nip poundland and buy some bic razors and have 5 more nekkid kitties :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> gorgeous kittens shell, great job. if there is one going spare let me know, will give me an excuse to come see your troop, and *will give u an excuse to wear that tshirt you were on about lol*
> 
> *few more weeks when they are big enough you can nip poundland and buy some bic razors and have 5 more nekkid kitties *:lol2:


 
PMSL:roll2:



Anyway you dont need an excuse to come and visit my lot you are always welcome


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

love the way everyone is "oooooo-ing" and "awwww-ing" and saying what a fantastic job that shell has done.

obviously no one knows her deep dark secret as to how she really got poor dennis. WELL I DO!!!!!!. I caught her in the act and have photographic evidence to back me up. this is poor dennis mid transformation from "cute ginger kitten" to "nekkid kitty"

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: OMG - poor bloody cat and he looks well p*ssed of! :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

see

shes a mad woman


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> love the way everyone is "oooooo-ing" and "awwww-ing" and saying what a fantastic job that shell has done.
> 
> obviously no one knows her deep dark secret as to how she really got poor dennis. WELL I DO!!!!!!. I caught her in the act and have photographic evidence to back me up. this is poor dennis mid transformation from "cute ginger kitten" to "nekkid kitty"
> 
> ...




Oooer. I think you should start running.........................like about now :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* You're in for it now 

ETA: We crossed posted Pam!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Ian you bad, bad boy:bash::bash::bash: And when you run away make sure your tail is between your legs:whip:














actually PMSL:no1:

Heres one I made earlier


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Now 4 weeks old*


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> image


its not a hamster shell, its eyes wont bulge if you squeeze it :lol2:

edit, actually quoted wrong picture, but im talking bout the one where she is squeezing it lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> its not a hamster shell, its eyes wont bulge if you squeeze it :lol2:
> 
> edit, actually quoted wrong picture, but im talking bout the one where she is squeezing it lol


 
:lol2: Its the only way I could keep the bugger still

Have you seen my updated Sphynx pics ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They are coming on really well Shell and their eyes look loads better! :2thumb:

Has Cat seen them yet?? :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh I lurve gingery titties."Here titty titty titty, tum to mumsie Pam" <twiddles fingers to look like meeces to entice the titties down to the fens>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> They are coming on really well Shell and their eyes look loads better! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

They are so lively now and are all a good weight. Their faces have missing bits of fur from the gloop I was force feeding them when they wouldnt feed, its now all dried up and been groomed off 
Ditta has banned her from looking:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oh I lurve gingery titties."Here titty titty titty, tum to mumsie Pam" <twiddles fingers to look like meeces to entice the titties down to the fens>


 
Theyve all got their spotty hankies at the ready but Ive locked them in a cage so they cant leave :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Theyve all got their spotty hankies at the ready but Ive locked them in a cage so they cant leave :whistling2:


Awww and there is a gingery titty shaped space right in front of the rayburn just sitting there all empty like.:whistling2:
Tum on titties, tum to mumsie :welcome:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Awww and there is a gingery titty shaped space right in front of the rayburn just sitting there all empty like.:whistling2:
> Tum on titties, tum to mumsie :welcome:


 
I think if you look very carefully it is a Sphynx titty shaped space:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Careful there Shell, she'll want one of yours! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

want want want want WANT!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Careful there Shell, she'll want one of yours! :lol2:


 
Ooops, I never thought of that:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> want want want want WANT!!!


 
Cant, cant, cant, cant, CANT :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cant, cant, cant, cant, CANT :lol2:


*sulk*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think if you look very carefully it is a Sphynx titty shaped space:whistling2:


<peers closely at the empty space>
I think you are right Shell, it is most definately sphynx shaped. But......oh look..................there's another empty space and that one is certainly gingery titty shaped. ...........here titty titty titty................tum to mumsie and she'll wring a bantam cockerel's little neckie for ya.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> <peers closely at the empty space>
> I think you are right Shell, it is most definately sphynx shaped. But......oh look..................there's another empty space and that one is certainly gingery titty shaped. ...........here titty titty titty................tum to mumsie and she'll wring a bantam cockerel's little neckie for ya.


The townie titties look horrified:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shell195 said:


> the townie titties look horrified:lol2:



lol!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Shell!!! They are so cute :flrt: well done :notworthy:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell they're looking so much better. Very pretty kittys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just waiting for 2 videos to upload on You tube:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The videos wont upload so until I can get my son to do it here are some photos for now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell, they're looking quite delightful and totally irresistable! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Every photo was blurred as I couldnt keep them still:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know what it's like, been there, done that and worn the t-shirt too many times with kittens!!


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhh Shell, they are just delicious, squeezable, huggable. Well done you in getting them there.:2thumb::notworthy::no1:

Jules


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its a bit dark but heres the video

YouTube - IMGP1040.AVI


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They look fantastic, Shell!!! Well done!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Anybody got a torch! :lol2:

I can just make them out and they look lush! I miss having kittens running wild in the house.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wild titties. So sweet. Have they all got homes waiting Shell? If only they knew just how lucky they are to be alive and healthy eh?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The other one is better but it wont upload:whip:
Its hard to believe that these kittens were at deaths door when I first took them on. Only another 3 weeks and they can be vaccinated and chipped. It will be very strange when they are no longer here in 4/5 weeks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes they all have homes lined up with the vets and nurses:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The other one is better but it wont upload:whip:
> Its hard to believe that these kittens were at deaths door when I first took them on. Only another 3 weeks and they can be vaccinated and chipped. It will be very strange when they are no longer here in 4/5 weeks


Yup! Your house will be quiet, but no doubt not for long!

There'll be something else in dire need along shortly! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yup! Your house will be quiet, but no doubt not for long!
> 
> There'll be something else in dire need along shortly! :lol2:


 
Maybe some ALC:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You should be so lucky! :lol2:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Awww that video is lovely and they are all gorgeous! I love ginger kitties. My dad has a girl who is full ginger and apparently they aren't too common? You've done a great job bringing them up, they look a right handfull lol :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

croc&chewy said:


> Awww that video is lovely and they are all gorgeous! I love ginger kitties. My dad has a girl who is full ginger and apparently they aren't too common? You've done a great job bringing them up, they look a right handfull lol :lol2:


They are a bit mental:lol2: I have 1 boy and 4 girls:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

9 weeks old on Saturday:flrt:Excuse the dirty faces, its food lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

not shaved them yet then shell :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> not shaved them yet then shell :lol2:


 
:lol2: I never had time to paintshop them:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh wow Shell. First your titties were very small and thin but now they are huge big bouncing titties. Beautiful. I like ginger titties the best.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oh wow Shell. First your titties were very small and thin but now they are *huge big bouncing titties.* Beautiful. I like ginger titties the best.


 
:lol2: You got that right:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're coming on great - lovely bright reds! :2thumb:

I love the look on the face of the one on the far right!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> They're coming on great - lovely bright reds! :2thumb:
> 
> I love the look on the face of the one on the far right!
> 
> image


That girl was the one that nearly died and she is totally in love with me. I feel awful rehoming them but I cant keep them all. I have Sophie and Steve saying the small girl should stay here with us as she loves her mummy:gasp:

The other semi longhaired girl(back left) is quite a pale red but its hard to see her true colour on a photo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They look fantastic!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> That girl was the one that nearly died and she is totally in love with me.


Oh dear!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear!! :whistling2:


:bash: Dont you start

They arent happy at the minute as I am weaning them on to dry kitten food instead of soaked as they are still trying to suck food. I know they can eat dried food as Ive seen them, nasty Mummy:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :bash: Dont you start
> 
> They arent happy at the minute as I am weaning them on to dry kitten food instead of soaked as they are still trying to suck food. I know they can eat dried food as Ive seen them, nasty Mummy:lol2:


So you are! :bash:

Send them to me and I'll treat them properly!!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww I want them all!!! :flrt: That one that loves you so much has got the same expression as Fiddle, shocked most of the time :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Today, 05:42 AM


who the hell is up at 5:42am :lol2:


----------

